# Jersey style gun control



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/new-jersey-security-guard-arrested-over-licensed-gun-legal-ammo

This is beyond regulation. This is absolutism, totalitarianism that is in direct opposition to the US constitution. The bill of rights can not all be top down directives except for the second amendment. This wrongly persecuted man should get a big payday for this abuse.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Read that. I think it is what we must come to expect. Follow the law 100% and still go to jail. America under Democrat rule.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

And this is why I love living in Oklahoma.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

modfan said:


> And this is why I love living in Oklahoma.


That's no protection.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I sent the dude some money for his legal fund. Hope he beats the rap and sues the pants off the department and the state.

Folks, this is the writing on the wall. This man jumped through EVERY SINGLE legal hoop on the books, ensured he was following the law to a "T", and was STILL arrested on trumped up charges.
All we need to know about "the agenda" is in this case. It's not about controlling criminals with guns. It's just about control.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

modfan said:


> And this is why I love living in Oklahoma.


 Don't get to cocky coming your way. The next election is 100% about your 2A rights and the 1st.

Under socialism you will be jailed, property taken and the crime will be decide afterwards. All ready happening all over this country.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I sent the dude some money for his legal fund. Hope he beats the rap and sues the pants off the department and the state.
> 
> Folks, this is the writing on the wall. This man jumped through EVERY SINGLE legal hoop on the books, ensured he was following the law to a "T", and was STILL arrested on trumped up charges.
> All we need to know about "the agenda" is in this case. It's not about controlling criminals with guns. It's just about control.


This NJ gun owner girl thanks you. It's outrageous and I'll be sending money, too! Is there a link to the a "go fund me" available?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> This NJ gun owner girl thanks you. It's outrageous and I'll be sending money, too! Is there a link to the a "go fund me" available?


https://gogetfunding.com/roosevelt-twyne-legal-defense-fund/


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

You probably need to worry about yourself a whole more then worrying about me. When was last time you were in Madison for 2a rally? If it was recently, good for you, but I can tell I've been down to 2300 Lincoln OKC for 2a rallies regularly. I've contacted my Senator James Langford about situations I'm concerned about. I vote in every election.

Yes, I can be a little cocky my state is getting ready to pass a law banning red flag laws by municipalities, Oklahoma has Constitutional Carry, my county recently declared itself a 2a sanctuary county, a 2A day (June 28th), State law prohibiting law enforcement and local authorities from using disorderly conduct, disturbing the piece, or other similar offenses, ect, ect. What does Wisconsin do for you?



Smitty901 said:


> Don't get to cocky coming your way. The next election is 100% about your 2A rights and the 1st.
> 
> Under socialism you will be jailed, property taken and the crime will be decide afterwards. All ready happening all over this country.


----------

